
Optimizely acquired by content management company Episerver - i0exception
https://techcrunch.com/2020/09/03/episerver-acquires-optimizely/
======
tdumitrescu
"Episerver" is basically private equity right? Optimizely took ~$200M in
funding, and Episerver was traded between PE firms in 2018 for $1.1B. Doesn't
sound like a great outcome for Optimizely employees...

